# Diablo 2 komme nicht ins Battlenet warum?!?!



## Bas18 (27. August 2009)

Hallo habe mal eine frage wollte Diablo 2 zoggen mit einem kollegen.

hab aber das problem das mir immer gesagt wird wenn ich mich einloggen will, dass meine version nicht erkannt werden kann.

Ich hab aber das originale spiel mit cd key etc.

weiß wer warum das nicht geht und wie ich das lösen kann?

MfG bas


----------



## TKane (27. August 2009)

Bas18 schrieb:


> Hallo habe mal eine frage wollte Diablo 2 zoggen mit einem kollegen.
> 
> hab aber das problem das mir immer gesagt wird wenn ich mich einloggen will, dass meine version nicht erkannt werden kann.
> 
> ...



nun auf die art wie man solche probleme halt löst.. wende dich ans blizzard support team :-)


----------

